

Steve Wozniak on whether Microsoft is more innovative than Apple - jeffreyfox
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/innovations/post/steve-wozniak-on-whether-microsoft-is-more-innovative-than-apple/2012/11/16/1723a9d0-3037-11e2-9f50-0308e1e75445_blog.html

======
JuDue
This is a repeat submission

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4821161>

